# Cholla wood???



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

What type of cactus does it come from???

So far I've read about three different cacti. I'm wondering because I plan on buying some live plants, as well as getting ial tree seeds


----------



## randpost (Feb 9, 2014)

I live in S. Arizona and I've always called them Cholla cactus. The first and third photo on this wiki page shows the type we have near my home. Page includes genus, family etc. The ones I have in my newest tank come from the cactus type in the first picture.


----------



## stanjam (May 12, 2013)

Wow. I just started using cholla in my shrimp tanks. Love it. Going 

Sent from my Galaxy s3 using this Tapatalk thingy


----------



## harrythebat (Sep 30, 2012)

There is a seller on on ebay that sells them really cheap and he cleans them too so that its ready to use. The Seller name is AquaEmporium. Bought some last week and i will be getting more this Friday for my other tanks.


----------



## Potsie (May 14, 2014)

I found some nice pieces on etsy.com


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

I'm not looking foe dry pieces though I'm looking to buy a live plant to grow and collect from


----------



## James He (Sep 17, 2009)

as name suggests, it's from Cholla cactus.

I just get few for my CRS tank.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

i know its from the cholla cactus but there are different species. 

cholla opuntia imbricata
cylindropuntia leptocalus
opuntia kleiniae
texas tasajillo cactus. etc etc

which species is the common cholla we use for our aquariums.


----------



## James He (Sep 17, 2009)

Subtletanks91 said:


> i know its from the cholla cactus but there are different species.
> 
> cholla opuntia imbricata
> cylindropuntia leptocalus
> ...


for live plant, I would avoid it.

it's hazardous. and painful if attached by it.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

I have a big back yard. And a fenced in garden. Its not going to be a problem or hazard. All I'm trying to fins out is what species is the correct one


----------



## DonKing (Nov 18, 2013)

Cylindropuntia bigelovii, or Teddy Bear Cholla from Arizona and California is more than likely what you are using. 
The "wood" is actually the skeleton from the dead and fallen plant. It is an outdoor desert cactus, not to be grown indoors.


Here's the live plant:











And a fallen, dying plant and skeleton before being cleaned up:










Very prolific in the Arizona desert.


----------



## Brolly33 (Apr 25, 2014)

Subtletanks91 said:


> I have a big back yard. And a fenced in garden. Its not going to be a problem or hazard. All I'm trying to fins out is what species is the correct one


Cholla are EVIL wicked and naughty cacti. They can fill you full of spines from 3 feet away.

http://www.desertgardenguide.com/de.../removing-cholla-cactus-spines-from-the-skin/


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

how can it fill you with spines from 3 feet away. its not a tarantula. 

thank you don king thats what i wanted to know. i know the skeleton left behind is what we use i just wasnt sure what species it was.


----------



## DonKing (Nov 18, 2013)

I have personally experienced getting poked by a teddy bear cholla. The spines are barbed so that they attach firmly and stay in the skin. Also the "ears" or "pups" will break off the main stem very easily. If you so much as lightly brush up against the plant, you've been stuck, hence the "Jumping Cholla" name. Years ago I brushed up against a plant with the back of my hand and needed the assistance of some needle nosed pliers to get the spines out. It was very painful and the spines also cause irritation to the skin once removed. I've taken much more care hiking in the desert from that point on!


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

I used to live in the Mojave. Nice place to visit, but I'm glad I'm not there anymore.

These grew all over the place, and were probably my least favorite plant to encounter. I think "aggressive" and "evil" are pretty accurate adjectives for that plant.

I don't think you could grow them in non-desert conditions, and even if you could, I think it would be years, possibly decades before you could effectively harvest anything from them.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

It is what it is. Cacti grow fairly fast though

I'm going to so cal this coming week. Mojave to be precise. I'll probably geav some while I'm here


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

wow sounds like what I am paying for is not the Cholla wood itself, but the labor and danger of preparing them.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

All cholla cactus leVe a wooden Skelton correct? So jumping, teddy, and pencil skeletons must all be used?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

If I could add, I wouldn't suggest buying Cholla Wood off eBay or Amazon unless you 100% certain they are chemical free because when I first joined the hobby, I made the silly mistake of going for "cheaper" rather than the quality you can trust each and every time. And it isn't a one time thing that can validate that either. It is buying from the same source for years to know for sure that you can add in your $$$ shrimp tanks


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Yes that is true. I was planning on buying a live plant though and growing it out chopping it in a couple years and replanting one arm. While it's a long process it could yield a private supply of interesting pieces if trimmed right.


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

Not a good idea to have anywhere where young kids could have access. And they get access to places/things we think they wouldn't!


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Like I said before, I have a big back yard. With a gated garden and multiple cacti already haha


----------

